# source material to evaluate different types of surrounds



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am curious what you guys normally use to evaluate surrounds.
Specifically if you prefer di(/bi/tri/omi)-poles, what movies and, ideally, specific moments in the movies, that in your opinion do not sound right with direct radiators?
and, if you are in monopoles camp, what movie can be used to support your preference?


thank you in advance


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I would suggest that if you have to specifically select a movie to support your preference that perhaps the preference is not well founded.

Systems are implemented to 'accurately' reproduce the majority of what is produced. If the system does not perform optimally for more than an exceptional few, you might want to re-evaluate the configuration.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

SAC said:


> I would suggest that if you have to specifically select a movie to support your preference that perhaps the preference is not well founded.
> 
> Systems are implemented to 'accurately' reproduce the majority of what is produced. If the system does not perform optimally for more than an exceptional few, you might want to re-evaluate the configuration.


perhaps. However I was not trying to find out who can provide more convincing argument for one preference or the other. I was simply looking for help finding good material I could use to evaluate different surrounds in my system. I got a good advice on the other forum to use trailers - short, well mastered, wide variety of formats.

http://www.demo-world.eu/
http://www.demolandia.net/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen the Dr. Chesky CD mentioned in a few speaker reviews in the past, so perhaps that's one to consider.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

theJman said:


> I've seen the Dr. Chesky CD mentioned in a few speaker reviews in the past, so perhaps that's one to consider.


interesting. I'll give it a try. this brings up another concern - movies vs multichannel music playback. 
thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## smally21 (Apr 24, 2012)

the intro trailers on your purchased blu ray/DVD are often not encoded multi channel, and as such would be a poor choice for evaluation. the high end codec usually doesn't kick in til the main feature..not saying always, just what i have noticed.

i would agree, like certain movies are full of LFE, there must be certain movies that are heavy on the surround channels. anything with rain or breaking glass should light up the rear and sides...

think 'the tourist' when the snipers shoot thru the glass to take out the bad guys and save angelina jolie.
'master and commander' when the bullets ricochet thru the lower decks of the ship.

interested links BTW thanks..


----------

